# Open Fireplace Heat Reflector



## Martin Strand III (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello:

I have a friend who owns/operates a B&B with an open wood burning fireplace in the living room.  I have been told the open fireplace will not be modified to a fireplace insert, despite the need for more heat, because of the desirable esthetics of the open fireplace.

Recently I came across a three panel SS reflector, that locates behind and to the sides of the fire grate in the firebox.  It reportedly increases the radiant heat and "efficiency" of this heat wasting setup.

Anyone with experience have comments?

Arg,
Marty


----------



## webbie (Nov 21, 2005)

Marty S said:
			
		

> Hello:
> 
> I have a friend who owns/operates a B&B with an open wood burning fireplace in the living room.  I have been told the open fireplace will not be modified to a fireplace insert, despite the need for more heat, because of the desirable esthetics of the open fireplace.
> 
> ...



Hmmmm....I'd guess a few percent added, which considering the low cost is a good deal.

Even better yet might be one of the radiant grates, like the Texas Fireframe.....

I don't believe all their claims, but it very well might help!


----------

